# overclock speed



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

I went into my bios settings to overclock my cpu. After overclocking it shows 3.60ghz for my cpu speed in the bios. I went into the Control Panel after booting up and it still shows 3.00ghz in the system info. Is the OS suppose to recognize the overclock or is it something I don't need to worry about since the bios shows it at 3.60ghz?


----------



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

OS-Win7 64bit
MB-Gigabyte GA-P43-ES3G
CPU-Intel E8400 3.00ghz


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The info displayed there is only whats stored on file. Windows has a list of CPUs which it will display under processor. It should change the Ghz but ive just checked and mine which is currently at 3.54ghz is still registering at 3.06ghz (stock).

Have you been stress testing your system? 
Just becasue your able to boot to windows does not mean the system is stable.
A great programs is called Prime95.
Use the Blend method to stress your CPU and RAM, if a core crashes it means the OC is unstable and you need to tweak some settings.
Also keep an eye on your Temps, this program maxs out the CPU pretty hard and it can get very hot.
The max temp for an E8400 is 72.4c on the Tcase (Surface of the CPU) and the cores would be aroud 65c but keeping it under 60c is ideal.


----------



## AlphaPhoenix (Feb 25, 2011)

Also I'd like to add "OCCT" is another great program to stress test the CPU and most other components, such as GPU and RAM. You'd be wise to download it.


----------

